# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Hurts Donut

## ChargerAg

Walked by where the earth used to be and saw that Hurt's donuts is going in.   They also have a ambulance in the parking lot painted with their company flair.    

From what i read they are very popular but specialize in odd donuts.

----------


## Pete

Does it look like this?



https://www.facebook.com/HurtsDonutCompany

----------


## Pete

Here's the FB page for the Norman location:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hurts...084686?fref=ts

----------


## lasomeday

What a 360!  Wish that was there instead of earth when I went to ou.

----------


## Pete

The one other wildly popular location is in Springfield, MO but the owner is an OU grad.

The spot on CC will be 24 hours.

----------


## ChargerAg

> The one other wildly popular location is in Springfield, MO but the owner is an OU grad.
> 
> The spot on CC will be 24 hours.


Thats the one Pete.   The ambulance is exactly what is out there as well.

----------


## Pete

That ambulance will be their mobile food vehicle.

Already sent the info to Hunter at Bleu Garten.

I bet we see them around OKC very soon.

----------


## soonerguru

Please God let this come to Bleu Garten. There's a donut emergency.

----------


## BG918

The Earth now just operates out of their original location on Flood with the small grocery and cafe.  They have a nice tree-covered patio in the back.  Glad to see a donut place like this but wish there were more healthy options in CC.

----------


## catch22

this is awesome!

----------


## Urbanized

Donuts are the next cupcakes.

----------


## catch22

Except I have always loved donuts, and always will. 

Cannot say the same for cupcakes.

----------


## Urbanized

Oh, I agree. I only mean they are next on the trendy/artisan/hipster radar.

----------


## catch22

> Oh, I agree. I only mean they are next on the trendy/artisan/hipster radar.


I knew exactly what you meant. Unlike with cupcakes, when the trendy fad is over, donuts will still be in heavy demand. Unlike cupcake shops that have been shutting down.

----------


## Mel

Not at all what I thought what this thread was about when I read the title. A "Hurts don't it" was a whole other thing when I was young.

----------


## pure

I wonder how the prices will be, I was at a donut shop called Glazed and Infused in Chicago a few weeks back and the donuts there were $3.00-$5.00 each but it was a task finishing one when I can easily finish 2-3 donuts at a normal donut shop.

----------


## Bullbear

These all look amazing!.. and yes please have them at Bleu Garten!.. I will dake Doughnuts over Cupcakes any day!

----------


## OUman

Hmm, interesting concept. I guess I'll have to stop by on one of my bike rides around campus and check it out. Though I did like the Earth Cafe and its food, wish it had stuck around.

----------


## Uncle Slayton

My first heart attack now has a name..."the maple bacon, ice cream doughnut sandwich coronary"

----------


## catch22

> I wonder how the prices will be, I was at a donut shop called Glazed and Infused in Chicago a few weeks back and the donuts there were $3.00-$5.00 each but it was a task finishing one when I can easily finish 2-3 donuts at a normal donut shop.


2-3?

I routinely knock down a dozen when I get donuts somewhere.

----------


## betts

Beaver's doughnuts (food truck) in Chicago are divine.  I hired them to sit outside my daughter's wedding as it ended.  Here's hoping these are delicious as well!

----------


## venture

> 2-3?
> 
> I routinely knock down a dozen when I get donuts somewhere.


Oh to have the metabolism of a 20-something again. :-P

----------


## Pete

Hopes to open by mid-August:

New 24-hour doughnut shop on tap for Campus Corner | News OK

----------


## Plutonic Panda

You lucky bastards in Norman! Do they ever open up multiple in one city? I'd love to see them by UCO. Until then, it's getting crap from people for driving to Norman for a donut for me  :Wink:

----------


## Jeepnokc

> You lucky bastards in Norman! Do they ever open up multiple in one city? I'd love to see them by UCO. Until then, it's getting crap from people for driving to Norman for a donut for me


that's funny as the OK CO Sheriff's Department just tweeted the same thing!  (seriously...not made up)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> that's funny as the OK CO Sheriff's Department just tweeted the same thing!  (seriously...not made up)


haha... I'll check that out!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New 24-hour doughnut shop on tap for Campus Corner | News OK

----------


## Pete

They've set a tentative opening date of 8/16:

----------


## ChargerAg

That place really looks bare compared to when it was The Earth.

----------


## catch22

I'm planning on being there for opening day.


This will definitely be a donut emergency.

----------


## Pete

The opened today at 5AM and are now open 24/7.

----------


## kevinpate

Guy in background sort of resembles Krazy Dave from Lizard Lick tow show.

----------


## Mel

> Guy in background sort of resembles Krazy Dave from Lizard Lick tow show.


Wow, just like him! Somebody at that counter is about to lose their car.

----------


## catcherinthewry

I had one top in Cap'n Crunch cereal yesterday.  It was awesome!

----------


## Roger S

> I had one top in Cap'n Crunch cereal yesterday.  It was awesome!


I had one of those Sunday morning and was less than impressed.... The Cap'n Crunch had become soggy.

I did try the kolaches and they weren't bad but I wish someone in the Oklahoma City area would make a kolache with a good sausage in it instead of some Ekrich style of sausage..... Would also be nice if they warmed them up. Mine were served to me cold.

----------


## mattjank

> I had one of those Sunday morning and was less than impressed.... The Cap'n Crunch had become soggy.


Agreed. We got a dozen to try a bit of everything and while the flavors of the "Cereal Killers" were very good, all of the cereal had become soggy and very chewy/off-putting. The cake donuts dipped in candy and the yeast donuts dipped in lemonade/tang were our favorites. The marshmallow cereal killer was good though. 

Don't know if they had made them way in advance (we got ours around 8:30 a.m. on Saturday) and they had set out too long which made the cereal soggy. Shame since they really looked good.

----------


## Roger S

> Don't know if they had made them way in advance (we got ours around 8:30 a.m. on Saturday) and they had set out too long which made the cereal soggy. Shame since they really looked good.


That was our thought as well.... We were there about 8:30 on Sunday morning.... I wouldn't call them day old donuts but they didn't seem as fresh as we were expecting on a Sunday morning.... I'm sure they are still working out the kinks though.

----------


## Dekoung

I got a chocolate donut covered with chocolate icing, sprinkles and some jelly bean type stuff and a coffee to go and it totaled over $5 so don't think I'm going back.  I guess I just prefer plain donuts.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Went to Voodoo donuts in Denver  on Saturday then Hurts donut today. Very similar down to the donut names. Wonder if it's the same group or if they are related. Regardless, the donuts were great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pure

Went on Monday after work around 4 PM, no line, lots of donuts available, probably 30-40 different kinds. As I had expected, the prices were steep for donuts, anywhere from $2-$4 for one. The Froot Loops on the one were very stale but the quality of the donut itself was excellent. Also, the total of these 3 donuts were about 7 bucks. photo.JPG

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Went on Monday after work around 4 PM, no line, lots of donuts available, probably 30-40 different kinds. As I had expected, the prices were steep for donuts, anywhere from $2-$4 for one. The Froot Loops on the one were very stale but the quality of the donut itself was excellent. Also, the total of these 3 donuts were about 7 bucks. photo.JPG


Seven bucks for 3 donuts with stale toppings? I expect freshness at that price. Seems like a standard question when patronizing this establishment is to learn when the toppings were applied. Anything less should be priced accordingly. I can get a fresh donut at Dunkin, minus the toppings at a better price.

----------


## kevinpate

There's a delightfully delicious simplicity in preferring doughnut holes to all other doughnut creations a mind might concoct.

----------


## gamecock

> Seven bucks for 3 donuts with stale toppings? I expect freshness at that price. Seems like a standard question when patronizing this establishment is to learn when the toppings were applied. Anything less should be priced accordingly. I can get a fresh donut at Dunkin, minus the toppings at a better price.


Unfortunately, we don't have Dunkin Donuts in Norman, although I wish we did.

----------


## Pete

Perfect for a college / urban environment in that it's cool and interesting but people just looking for great donuts at a good price have lots of other options.

You can get a dozen at most Dunkin locations for less than $10.

----------


## venture

I would think if they are going to put cereal and such on the donuts, it should be applied right before they serve. Unless they are zapping all humidity from that building, the cereal is going to go stale fast when exposed. While I think they will do well in Norman, I probably won't go there. If I'm going to spend a bunch, i'll go up to Dunkin in Del City and load up on munchkins. If I just want a few donuts and not worried about exceptional quality - I'll just go to Walmart and get a dozen-ish for $4. I've tried some of the other actual donut shops around Norman and really...some are worse than Walmart and charge more. LOL

After moving next year that is one thing that I'm really going to enjoy again - quality donut shops and also great bagel shops everywhere.

----------


## BG918

> Went to Voodoo donuts in Denver  on Saturday then Hurts donut today. Very similar down to the donut names. Wonder if it's the same group or if they are related. Regardless, the donuts were great! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the Mexican Hot Chocolate and Tang donuts at Voodoo.  I haven't tried Hurts Donut but will soon.

----------


## kevinpate

David, a place I like in Norman is at N Flood and Highland Parkway, the northern end of the largely dead strip mall on the west side of Flood.

----------


## catch22

I was around Campus Corner today to meet someone for lunch, decided to stop in and take a peak. Looked good. This will definitely be a place to go if you want 1 or 2 specialty donuts. Couldn't see myself buying more than a couple.

Can't beat a good dozen of fresh glazed donuts from a regular donut shop.

----------


## hfry

Hurts Donut Company shuts down temporarily to handle staff changes - OUDaily.com: News

----------


## okatty

> Hurts Donut Company shuts down temporarily to handle staff changes - OUDaily.com: News


My son at OU may lose 5 lbs this week.  :Smile:

----------


## venture

> Hurts Donut Company shuts down temporarily to handle staff changes - OUDaily.com: News


Probably the most troubling part of this, is the possible violation of the Fair Labor Standards Act.




> McQuown said that she had to stay over her allotted shift multiple times. McQuown said she was paid her regular wage for these extra hours.
> 
> “There wasn’t solid communication between management and employees,” Clegg said.
> 
> 
> McQuown said that employees who had worked more than 40 hours at the store were eligible for pay raises, but employees never received those raises.
> 
> 
> Clegg said that the pay raises were a misconception — front of the house staff members (including shift leaders) were always supposed to be paid minimum wage. Kitchen workers had the opportunity for raises based on their performance and availability.


The employee, McQuown, didn't disclose if they were scheduled for the full 40 hours per week though. So that part of the story is still being left out. Regardless, they came in with a fanfare and seem to be one of those places where college kids can get a job while going to school. I would expect most would be part time and the minimum wage part is a non-issue, since there is nothing wrong with that.

----------


## hfry

I thought the same thing at first, but I have a disdain for the Daily's reporting and on my second read i felt like it was more the way it was written. McQuown states earlier the compensation wasn't worth the job but in reality you agree to work for minimal wage and I assume part time. I've been in that situation and the easiest thing to do is give your two weeks and find a new job. Its not worth being yanked around but don't complain your'e not getting paid enough for it.

----------


## venture

Yeah I felt the same on the compensation vs. workload comment. If you are being overworked for the compensation you are getting, find somewhere else to go.

----------


## GoOKC1991

That story hurts, don't it?

----------

